# Evans and Pine lakes



## Dave63 (Mar 9, 2009)

Just getting back into fishing this year but I was curious as to these two lakes. Is there any fishing going on at either lake? I used to do well at these lakes a few years back especially crappie.


----------



## tobeast (Mar 6, 2009)

they shut evans down due to too many drownings a few yrs ago


----------



## Smallmouth70 (Mar 11, 2007)

tobeast said:


> they shut evans down due to too many drownings a few yrs ago


That's a shame. I fished Evans Lake once, back in the 90's. It was a nice little lake, with some big fish. Landed one nice sized pike on a rapala, a small bass, lost another good pike, and also lost a big smallie right at the boat. The lake had a lot of good structure, too. I remember a small bridge that they demolished and sank to the bottom at one end of the lake. The water was so clear that you could actually see the bridge and submerged roadbeds. I always meant to go back, but unfortunately never made it.


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

They have allowed fishing in the past for special events. Not sure if they will this year. Check out the link................
http://www.ohiowater.org/oawwa/Committees/WaterForPeople/images/Evans Lake.pdf


----------



## tobeast (Mar 6, 2009)

Smallmouth70 said:


> That's a shame. I fished Evans Lake once, back in the 90's. It was a nice little lake, with some big fish. Landed one nice sized pike on a rapala, a small bass, lost another good pike, and also lost a big smallie right at the boat. The lake had a lot of good structure, too. I remember a small bridge that they demolished and sank to the bottom at one end of the lake. The water was so clear that you could actually see the bridge and submerged roadbeds. I always meant to go back, but unfortunately never made it.


yes it was a great pike and crappie lake i was one of the guys who sunk one of many boat up there that lake got rough and fast wish i could go there again


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Diver Down said:


> They have allowed fishing in the past for special events. Not sure if they will this year. Check out the link................
> http://www.ohiowater.org/oawwa/Committees/WaterForPeople/images/Evans Lake.pdf


Is that the only event they'll have there this year? I always had a great time when the water warmed up. The pike would slam the shadraps, trolling or casting.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Those were the days! 3 generations of my family fished the lakes. Got to expensive and now your not aloud in. I seen they cleared the nw corner at the dam for something. They went to elect only I thought because they didnt want mussels. I see they want a 48 hr or disinfectent of boats for their get together.


----------



## WalleyeWhacker (Jun 18, 2008)

I have an idea that may help us who want to again be able to fish these incredible bodies of water. Last year I called around looking for the contact that is in charge of fishing permits for Pine, Evans and Hamilton. I was directed to Christine at Aqua Ohio and she informed me that you must have property bordering one of the lakes in order to secure you $526 yearly fishing permit. I do not live on the lake but within two miles from Evans. 
I think that if all interested parties call and push the issue, we may get the opportunity to again fish these lakes. It will be costly @ $526 per year but towing the boat to mosquito, west branch, and so on adds up too. 
Again, her name is Christine at Aqua Ohio and her number is 330-755-1100 Ext. 10. In 2007 this permit was open to all who were willing to pay. I know I'll be calling again this year.


----------



## Dave63 (Mar 9, 2009)

I had many a great fishing trips there was especially surprised how well people did on the Pike. I wouldnt mind finding someone with property there and getting together and chipping in for a permit. That might work


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.ymvunitedway.org/bassclassic.aspx


nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## basscatcher23 (Apr 27, 2004)

From what i heard you have to live on the lake and the pass has to be in the land owners name. The land owner has to be fishing he can not just give out his pass.


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

I live by Evans lake and it is closed to the public, only people who live by the lake can purchase a permit to fish, liability insurance was to expensive to keep the lakes open. The lake is full of pike and bass, my biggest pike was 43 1/2" but I have caught alot over 38". If I can figure out how to post pictures I will post some on here. DO NOT GET CAUGHT FISHING ON EVANS WITHOUT PERMISSION BECAUSE THEY WILL PRESS CHARGES. good fishing, sammy cappelli


----------



## jonnyspeed (Mar 11, 2007)

Great... One of the few lakes that has good Pike action and you can't fish it. Sometimes I really hate this State.


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

jonnyspeed, mosquito has some really good pike fishing, we catch a few every year fishing for walleye. Take care, good fishing, sammy cappelli


----------



## slik (Oct 5, 2008)

I loved those lakes. Its a shame that we can't fish them anymore. There is a 400k home available right now on Pine lake. Why don't one of you guys buy it and let us come fish every weekend? Sammy, when you write that you live "by the lake" does that mean you have lakeside property or do you mean that if you live a certain distance from the lakes you can buy the permit?

Thanks!


----------



## slik (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh...almost forgot....here's a 4.4 million dollar one on Pine lake.

http://www.lakehouse.com/page-60693.html

water under the dock looks a little low for me. That was a deal blower....

Someone told me that house is owned by a guy who (invented..or whatever) a famous line of mountain bicycles or something.


----------



## slik (Oct 5, 2008)

these

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/mountain_hardtail/


----------



## Dave63 (Mar 9, 2009)

If I had that house I'd be standing in the back yard fishing, of course I'd invite a few friends also


----------



## turko (Apr 20, 2005)

I really miss pine lake.Did really good...crappies and some nice bluegills


----------

